# ingersoll rand front end loaders? Opinions?



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm taking into consideration a used (05) front end loader. It is a ingersoll rand WL440 and has what I would consider a good price tag on it. But I have not seen many of these around, I know of no dealers around, no parts sources around, and I am also pretty sure IR doesn't make construction equipment anymore. I did notice that it has all Terex filters on it, and sports the same color scheme as the new terex loaders. Is there something to this?

Does anyone have the story on this? Any input as to what happened to them, why, what the opinion was of their loaders, and if parts are still available? The information I can find on the internet about this is very limited..

Thanks


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Colin
The damn cat woke me up so I googled myself back to sleep.
There are a LOT of the WL-350 & WL-440 on the web for sale , and a few local .
IR sold off the Road Building Division to Volvo , the Bobcat division to Doosan , formerly known as Daewoo , but I couldn't find where the Compact Wheel Loader division went .
I did find that they were made in Langenburg Germany , the Home of Terex .
They seemed to get great reviews , I would call a Bobcat or Terex dealer and ask about parts and service . 
You have nothing to lose if the parts are plentiful and the price is right .
Bob


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend that machine if you dont have any local dealer support, just because the ability to get help with issues on it and parts just wont be there. I would try to find a machine that has a great local dealer who is willing to work with you. Also how many hours are on the machine and what do they want for it?


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know this post is a couple years old but did you wind up buying it? We own one and looking for some info


----------

